# Покупка инструмента на EBAY.



## vyachek (14 Июл 2014)

Хочу купить баян roland FR-3Xb. В России, в т.ч. у официальных дилеров roland он стоит 152000 руб. В каталоге EBAY 104600+ lдоставка в Самару 6000 руб. Сдерживает лишь две проблемы - растаможка и покупка "кота в мешке". Есть ли у кого опыт приобретения инструментов по зарубежным каталогам, прошу поделиться.


----------



## zet10 (14 Июл 2014)

Уже как то обсуждали эту тему.
В любом случае Вы покупаете "кота в мешке".
Это конечно риск 50 на 50.
В сентябре будет проходить выставка Музыка-Москва,может имеет смысл дождаться ее?
Там будет выставлен и Роланд и МюзикТех,после ее окончания будет возможность забрать инструменты на прямую у производителей по номиналу.
Ну это Вам как один из вариантов...


----------



## uri (15 Июл 2014)

в первую очередь проблема гарантии. если новый инструмент, то он не может стоить дешевле цены производителя...а это инструмент электронный,соответственно гарантия на него имеет не второстепенное значение. совершенно согласен с Юрием, знающий человек дело говорит...


----------



## vyachek (15 Июл 2014)

Спасибо, поэтому и не покупаю там, хотя заманчиво.


----------



## vev (15 Июл 2014)

uri писал:


> в первую очередь проблема гарантии. если новый инструмент, то он не может стоить дешевле цены производителя...а это инструмент электронный,соответственно гарантия на него имеет не второстепенное значение. совершенно согласен с Юрием, знающий человек дело говорит...




Не совсем согласен. Цена произодителя - вещь достаточно расплывчатая и зависит от массы факторов: количества инструментов, которые реализует дилер (от этого зависит его дилерская скидка), условий поставки, способа оплаты, сезона, сезонного спроса и т.д. Цена, по которой вам предлагают инструменты вообще ничего общего обычно не имеет с ценой производителя и определяется в бОльшей степени жадностью продавца. 

По поводу гарантии вопрос тоже весьма и весьма туманен. Если производство закрыто, то с гарантией рано или поздно должны начаться перебои. Официальная это поставка или серая - проблемы будут одни и те же. По мне так вкладывать деньги в снятую с производства модель - большая глупость, а уж в модель, которую надо доводить до ума напильником на свой страх и риск - глупость вдвойне.


----------



## v-akkordeon (9 Ноя 2014)

купил год назад зарядное устройство для баяна роланд 7х
ждал посылку 3 недели (производитель Тайвань)
получил устройство в картонной коробке, которая выглядела как из-под лошадиных копыт
думаю, что баян такую доставку не переживёт


----------



## v-akkordeon (9 Ноя 2014)

кстати, по этой же причине гитаристы заказывают свои гитары частями, а потом собирают


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Ноя 2014)

uri (15.07.2014, 01:26) писал:


> если новый инструмент, то он не может стоить дешевле цены производителя...


с какой этой стати НЕ МОЖЕТ? 
Я лично сам покупаю тонны разных вещичек как на ебае , так и на амазоне. очень часто удается приобрести вещицы чуть ли не за-пол цены, включая электронику, гаджеты и прочее. Из практики также хочу отметить , что риск не 50/50, а где-то в районе 80/20 что пришлют именно то, что было в описании. 
Тем более аукцион eBay страхует каждого покупателя на 45 дней. если получил не то что заказывал - отошли назад. деньги вернут 100%. у них покупатель всегда прав.


----------



## Victord (10 Ноя 2014)

vyachek (14.07.2014, 22:38) писал:


> Сдерживает лишь две проблемы - растаможка и покупка "кота в мешке". Есть ли у кого опыт приобретения инструментов по зарубежным каталогам, прошу поделиться.


У меня "кот в мешке".Брал в США FR 7B - как правило есть описание инструмента и срок возврата (он указывается в условиях и составляет от 7 дней до месяца) если инструмент не соответствует описанию, единственно есть риск, что вернут только стоимость инструмента, а пересылка инструмента будет за ваш счет, хотя и это можно обговорить перепиской с продавцом, а там как договоритесь. По таможне- известно, что стоимость товара эквивалентная 1000 евро не облагается там. пошлиной, поэтому если стоимость больше указанной суммы - то тут два варианта: 1. попросить продавца указать стоимость товара разрешенную беспошлинно (риск в случае порчи или утраты при доставке получить компенсацию в размере заявленной суммы); 2. Указать реальную стоимость и в этом случае с суммы превышающей 1000 евро заплатить пошлину от 5% + НДС 18% , т.е. минимум 23% с суммы превышающей. Я пошел первым путем, т.к. это было до нового 2014 года, с наступлением которого таможня "закрутила" гайки по таким покупкам, да и все ж таки инструмент реально б/у. По состоянию полностью соответствовал описанию. По доставке: продавец довольно добросовестно упаковал и ничего не побилось, но немного был обескуражен, видя как девушка на почте РФ волоком тащила мешок с посылкой на выдачу. По стоимости доставки доставка из США 300 дол. США и кстати при определении таможенной стоимости доставка входит в стоимость товара. Как то так.


----------



## диапазон64 (11 Ноя 2014)

VictorD:

_*если инструмент не соответствует описанию, единственно есть риск, что вернут только стоимость инструмента, а пересылка инструмента будет за ваш счет,*_

если Вы купили что-то на аукционе Ebay и отсылаете вещь назад продавцу то Ебау Вам возвращает уплаченную цену за товар + стоимость пересылки к Вам. Оплата за пересылку назад осуществляется только из Вашего кармана.


----------



## диапазон64 (11 Ноя 2014)

Victord (10.11.2014, 18:11) писал:


> хотя и это можно обговорить перепиской с продавцом, а там как договоритесь.


Договор с продавцом ничего поможет. Говорить с ним на эту тему бесполезно. Продавец никогда не вернет деньги за пересылку назад.


----------

